# iPhone 4 now on Apple site



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, as we lost this with the update etc, here it is again LOL

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/

personally im quite looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Can't wait to find out sim free cost. I want one


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks good - though any thoughts on what the second hand price of a 3Gs will now be e.g. on vodafone - think that may be the way to go....


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

maybe now people will stop calling it the 4gs!


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Well its Version 4, not 4G


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Am getting one as soon as! Well not as soon as, they come out on the 24th and im in china  but i land on the 25th so will be at the o2 shop like a shot! Bet theyre gonna be expensive tho!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Aeroandy said:


> Well its Version 4, not 4G


i know.

thats why it annoyed me when it was called the iphone 4gs.

its OS4.

(lol just noticed this threads called the 4g)


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

wonder how much its going to be i am due upgrade few months...


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

The 16g is $199, which is around £137 over here. 

Nige


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Currently own a 3g iphone,wonder what upgrade packages will be available for me due upgrade day.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nilitara said:


> The 16g is $199, which is around £137 over here.
> 
> Nige


if thats the price off the new phone, thats very good price :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

-tom- said:


> if thats the price off the new phone, thats very good price :thumb:


Probably with a £50 pcm 2yr contract :thumb:

Mark


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mwbpsx said:


> Probably with a £50 pcm 2yr contract :thumb:
> 
> Mark


cheers bud that isnt bad at all i am paying that at the mow so will be in the running....


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

mwbpsx said:


> Probably with a £50 pcm 2yr contract :thumb:
> 
> Mark


Sounds expensive imo. Im £35 a month for my 3GS (24 months)


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

just register my interest with orange.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i reckon it will be the same price over here, just in £ rather than $

and like people have said, sadly on a 24 month contract!! NO THANKS! payg for me


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

personally i prefer the look of the older iphone, and with the OS4 upgrade being available shortly i think i will stick with my 3GS.

having said that i will probably eventually change, mainly because of the better screen


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Due an upgrade in the next month or so, so I'll be keeping an eye out for prices!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i know.
> 
> thats why it annoyed me when it was called the iphone 4gs.
> 
> ...


*i*OS4


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I look forward to this. Contract isn't up for another 12 months however so it'll be 2nd gen by then I'm looking at!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

-tom- said:


> wonder how much its going to be i am due upgrade few months...


+1 but I just know its going to be expensive!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

What's this ios4 software update for the 3gs etc then? Sounds good.

Coming 'soon' though.


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Pricing for the new iPhone 4 is identical to the 3GS in the US so I can only assume it will remain similar here in the UK. O2 have also posted on Twitter about a special deal they hope to offer regarding upgrading, so probably something similar to which AT&T are offering, upgrade available without paying off remainder of excisting contract if it ends before 2010. So same pricing as buying new contract and phone, whilst keeping your excisting number :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

CupraElliott said:


> What's this ios4 software update for the 3gs etc then? Sounds good.
> 
> Coming 'soon' though.


On the 21st June apparently


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> On the 21st June apparently


The final developer version is out already, my mates running it (slowly) on his 3g. It looks good!


----------



## BurnyC (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still rocking the 3G - it's still serving me well! My current contract runs out summer next year, so as much as I'd looove the new iPhone, unless I stumble across enough money to buy out my current contract, I'll just wait till the next iPhone this time next year, and make do with iOS4 for the moment. 

On that front, officerkitson, you say it's running (slowly) on his 3G - that because its not official, or cos of the phone itself? I'd be dissapointed if I cant get it to work well enough.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

O2 have released there "Special offer" no offence and i know its business but thats not special offer!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

god apple must be laughing i know "its cool" but surely there must be point when peeps think hang on there takin the **** now its really not worth it or is it really a must have gadget?


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> O2 have released there "Special offer" no offence and i know its business but thats not special offer!


Yea Grizzle, tbh I'm bit disappointed at the deal O2 are offering. It would have been nice of them to keep par with those at AT&T, offering the no penalty for early upgrade for those still in contract up until the end of the year. But the deal on offer at the moment means that I would save more than half the money I would have needed to pay to terminate my contract early. So better than nothing neither the less.

And besides, you have to remember, If you've kept your current phone in good condition, my 32GB iphone is fetching £300 at the CEX trade-in shop. Which is always handy to put towards the cost of the new phone :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

riddlesstephen said:


> Yea Grizzle, tbh I'm bit disappointed at the deal O2 are offering. It would have been nice of them to keep par with those at AT&T, offering the no penalty for early upgrade for those still in contract up until the end of the year. But the deal on offer at the moment means that I would save more than half the money I would have needed to pay to terminate my contract early. So better than nothing neither the less.
> 
> And besides, you have to remember, If you've kept your current phone in good condition, my 32GB iphone is fetching £300 at the CEX trade-in shop. Which is always handy to put towards the cost of the new phone :thumb:


Suppose thats true.

Would be good to know the actual phone prices though. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

riddlesstephen said:


> Yea Grizzle, tbh I'm bit disappointed at the deal O2 are offering. It would have been nice of them to keep par with those at AT&T, offering the no penalty for early upgrade for those still in contract up until the end of the year. But the deal on offer at the moment means that I would save more than half the money I would have needed to pay to terminate my contract early. So better than nothing neither the less.
> 
> And besides, you have to remember, If you've kept your current phone in good condition, my 32GB iphone is fetching £300 at the CEX trade-in shop. Which is always handy to put towards the cost of the new phone :thumb:


What's the CEX trade in shop?

Link??

Thanks

Johnny


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> What's the CEX trade in shop?
> 
> Link??
> 
> ...


Here you go http://www.cex.co.uk/


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Update...

In case anyone is wondering, Ive spoken to O2 and as of this time theres no pre-ordering or prices on the iPhone4.

I got an email through last night sending me links how to get my new phone but its just the basics about out of contract upgrades and buying out of you current contract (£20 per full month left) 

I was worrying there was a pre-order list but theres nothing.... 15 dyas togo!!!! lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Update...
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, Ive spoken to O2 and as of this time theres no pre-ordering or prices on the iPhone4.
> 
> ...


Apple have said pre-orders will be taken from the 15th June, wo i would expect to see tariffs being announced by/on that date.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep pre orders are being taken 15th June

I will be ordering mine for sure.

Tarrifs i dont think will change but phone prices might be a tad more going with current exchange but who knows its a waiting "apple fetish" game mwahahah. 

Anyway back to work.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Why didnt the bird at O2 say 15th then! I kept saying im sure there will be a pre-reg list opening soon, but not a peep......


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tarrifs have been released for the iphone 4 and they are shocking!!!

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Tarrifs have been released for the iphone 4 and they are shocking!!!
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


i think that depends on how much you use your phone really.

I'd be more than happy with 300 mins (in fact i could probably get away with 100 mins) which means i can go for £35 a month (possibly £30) on a 18mnoth deal.

Ok, so i only get 500mb data, but i cope with 250mb data on my current orange plan, so it's actually better for me.

(obviously thats only me, but it's still not as bad as i thought they'd be even if you use your phone more).

We'll have to see how that $199 starting price for the handset actually translates in to sterling.

Also, we'll have to see what orange come up with...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The tranfer away from unlimited data and 20p MMS is a sneaky one

that will add a huge amount to my monthly bill


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> The tranfer away from unlimited data and 20p MMS is a sneaky one
> 
> that will add a huge amount to my monthly bill


Very sneaky mate, and i think will loose them a lot of customers.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah the 20p MMS is rubbish!!!!!

What a load of b*llocks......

Im off to see oranges deals...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It could actually make buying a handset outright and staying on my 3G (un-limited web and MMS included in my text allowance) tariff is the way to go me thinks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Epoch said:


> It could actually make buying a handset outright and staying on my 3G (un-limited web and MMS included in my text allowance) tariff is the way to go me thinks


Jesus,

Your off the forum for months, pop back and come out with a great idea like that.

Just replied to their daily email telling them to stick it and ill goto orange!


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh bugger! No more unlimited data? Hmmm that's not so good.  well actually, does anyone know how to check their current data usage? Just to see if I have ever used over 500mb.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

riddlesstephen said:


> Oh bugger! No more unlimited data? Hmmm that's not so good.  well actually, does anyone know how to check their current data usage? Just to see if I have ever used over 500mb.


Amazingly the iphone app and your bill don't contain such information (why would they want to tell you if they didn't make money from it hey)

However you can do a log on your old iphone in the settings but i don't know how accurate it is


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah, if you go unto your 'my O2' online you can look through old bills and although you previously won't have been charged, you can see the total data used per month. 

I hope they will release an updated app that will show your data allowances now because of these changes otherwise we may start ending up with big bills, as if mine wasn't bad enough.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Here is a list of my last 11 months of data use. I use the phone daily online, but granted alot of the time it is at home (on wifi).

198mb
195mb
286mb
211mb
175mb
511mb (this is dec, so could well have been xmas shopping, cant really remember tbh)
320mb
466mb
374mb
373mb

So averge per month of less than 300mb.

The MMS on the other hand wil (going on past 11months data) cost me an average of £5.60 per month under new charges - approx 28 mms's)


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I for one will be buying a pay as you go one and using my simplicity at £20 a month, over 18 months i will save over £100 over 18 months


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

riddlesstephen said:


> Ah, if you go unto your 'my O2' online you can look through old bills and although you previously won't have been charged, you can see the total data used per month.
> 
> I hope they will release an updated app that will show your data allowances now because of these changes otherwise we may start ending up with big bills, as if mine wasn't bad enough.


MY bill says i've used none (0mb)so thats helpful


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Currently though my account has a new box

What you've got and when it expires.

Bolt On Cost Status Expiry date
iPhone Web Bolt On Free Active No end date
Unlimited WiFi Free Active No end date
Picture Messaging Enabled Free Active No end date

i wonder if they are going to tell me that the free package ends on 1st October as it states on the site?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

riddlesstephen said:


> Ah, if you go unto your 'my O2' online you can look through old bills and although you previously won't have been charged, you can see the total data used per month.
> 
> I hope they will release an updated app that will show your data allowances now because of these changes otherwise we may start ending up with big bills, as if mine wasn't bad enough.


Yeah i justed checked mine and used 66000kbs last month.....


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea Paul, so that's 660mb, so you are over the new standard 500mb rate they hope to introduce. :wall: :wall:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know if this wil help all of you with the issue of MMS usage, but if you download "whats app" you can send as many pics and videos for free to any other phone with whats app installed.

It probably one of the greatest apps I have.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Ells said:


> I for one will be buying a pay as you go one and using my simplicity at £20 a month, over 18 months i will save over £100 over 18 months


How do you know when the phone prices have not been released. note that the simlicity rules are now the same as the contract ones i.e. bandwidth limited, unlimitted texts but MMS @ 20p.

If the phone prices are the same as the 3GS then the 16GB is £30 cheaper on the contract £30 tarrif for 18 months or PAY is cheaper if you need the £35 tarrif (against only fractional £30)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they have always set a cap at 500mb for the "unlimited" data anyway

they say unlimited texts, but there is a cap of around 2000 as a "fair usage" policy!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks really, really nice. Probably not nice enough to tempt me away from my blackberry but RIM needs to bring a better model out!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> they have always set a cap at 500mb for the "unlimited" data anyway
> 
> they say unlimited texts, but there is a cap of around 2000 as a "fair usage" policy!!


are you sure the fair usage on data was 500mb tho? cuz i went to 750mb+ one month and didnt incur an extra fee?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> they have always set a cap at 500mb for the "unlimited" data anyway
> 
> they say unlimited texts, but there is a cap of around 2000 as a "fair usage" policy!!


I actually rang them today about this because I have an extra £12.20 on my bill and didn't realise I'm paying for mms messages, I'm averaging just over 3000 texts a month she said and have not been told it's unfair usage policy as yet.
So can we take it if we have a tariff as of now like mine unlimited txts and 600 minutes and unlimited broadband that u could in theory sell the 3gs and get a new 4g one direct from apple by purchasing it and use sim card exactly as you do now?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> I actually rang them today about this because I have an extra £12.20 on my bill and didn't realise I'm paying for mms messages, I'm averaging just over 3000 texts a month she said and have not been told it's unfair usage policy as yet.
> So can we take it if we have a tariff as of now like mine unlimited txts and 600 minutes and unlimited broadband that u could in theory sell the 3gs and get a new 4g one direct from apple by purchasing it and use sim card exactly as you do now?


You would need a micro sim or you could chop the sim down you have just now.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Looks really, really nice. Probably not nice enough to tempt me away from my blackberry but RIM needs to bring a better model out!


Not a great deal of new models so far but OS 6.0 is out soon well there is the 9670

http://www.intomobile.com/2010/06/09/blackberry-9670-clamshell-and-os-6-gets-video-review.html


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> You would need a micro sim or you could chop the sim down you have just now.


what are you saying my 3gs sim card is larger than the 4g one?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

in march i used 261,537 in total. is the 500mb limit 500,000?? or im i getting this wrong?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> what are you saying my 3gs sim card is larger than the 4g one?


Yep

Go figure who'd have thought we needed smaller ones

Ipad is the same!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

ok im worrying, in jan i used 1,569,079!!! lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Can they just take one of the main features of the contract (unlimited data) away and cap your data? Surely if they do that they have broken the contract and you are entitled to leave there and then?

I am going off to check my o2 online right now lol ! 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1st may until the 31st may i used 23,579kb on the blackberry!


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I don't know if this wil help all of you with the issue of MMS usage, but if you download "whats app" you can send as many pics and videos for free to any other phone with whats app installed.
> 
> It probably one of the greatest apps I have.


+1 It saves on SMS too iPhone to iPhone


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> 1st may until the 31st may i used 23,579kb on the blackberry!


Well streaming porn is very data hungry :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Can they just take one of the main features of the contract (unlimited data) away and cap your data? Surely if they do that they have broken the contract and you are entitled to leave there and then?
> 
> I am going off to check my o2 online right now lol !
> 
> Johnny


I've not seen anywhere that they are altering current contracts BUT to upgrade you have to sign up to a new contract your not allowed to just take your existing one out again like you used to in the old days. 
Simpliciy contacts are only monthly so they can also be changed so no point going PAY and staying on that either to work around it.

Its now an excel game to work out whos the best to go with as some have more data but charge more for calls to voicemail and MMSs etc.

Does Visual Voicemail "call" voicemail or does it download it and thus not count as a 'call'?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

riddlesstephen said:


> Yea Paul, so that's 660mb, so you are over the new standard 500mb rate they hope to introduce. :wall: :wall:


think your a little off there mate its 64Mb ish I use Wifi at home, work and the gym.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Really want one but O2 are robbing pikeys!!! Halving the number of minutes and not offering unlimited data...altho i dont think that will be too much of a problem. Getting mine on the 25th June!! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> Well streaming porn is very data hungry :lol:


haha shut up you!! :lol::thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dan89 said:


> Really want one but O2 are robbing pikeys!!! Halving the number of minutes and not offering unlimited data...altho i dont think that will be too much of a problem. Getting mine on the 25th June!! :thumb:


02 wil buy back old working 3g 8gig phones for about £143 at the moment....that dont seem too bad!


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

PaulN said:


> think your a little off there mate its 64Mb ish I use Wifi at home, work and the gym.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Duh Stephen :wall: had one too many zeros.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

I don't have a personal mobile phone at the moment as I use my work Blackberry but as I'm changing jobs I'm so tempted to treat myself to an iPhone 4 :thumb:

Now, one question....which is better O2 or Orange in terms of coverage and customer service (Prices will probably be very similar so let's assume they are the same!)

I used to be on Orange and always like them but that was a few years ago!

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't have a personal mobile phone at the moment as I use my work Blackberry but as I'm changing jobs I'm so tempted to treat myself to an iPhone 4 :thumb:
> 
> ...


Prefer O2's customer service, but Orange's coverage is night and day to O2.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Most i have used is 97890 KB :doublesho


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Apple prices for the 4 now online in the Apple online store.

8GB 3GS - £419.00

16Gb 4 - from £499.00

32Gb 4 - from £599.00

Pretty harsh pricing imo


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Most i have used is 97890 KB :doublesho


O2 have already announced that 90 odd percent of their customers go no where near the 500mb cap. Its just for the people that take the ****.

You'll be fine mate! I went over 500mb once over the last 12 months. Nothing to worry about tbh.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

The pricing is rediculous and I can't help but think it's been done to force people onto the now capped contracts and away from buying a SIM free version and putting something like a simplicity SIM card in it.

Robbing gets!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine is ordered , and yes i already know its expensive rubbish LOL


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> Apple prices for the 4 now online in the Apple online store.
> 
> 8GB 3GS - £419.00
> 
> ...


Are these PAYG prices??


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Yes PAYG/Unlocked


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£600 for a phone...lol jog on anyone who pays that is a total mug imo!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone get a micro sim from somewhere yet ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Popped into my Vodafone shop and they said I should be able to preorder later today for collection/delivery on 24th June


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Preordered, and whilst you may call me a mug - there's method to my madness!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Think i might wait for the white one


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Picking mine up at Regent street on the 24th


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

pre-ordered mine earlier too.
Bit daunting spending that much on a phone, but like Mike182, there is also a method to my madness!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

whats the method to your madness?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

just realised its using these new micro sims, i want to transfer from vodafone to the o2 simplicity plan but keep my number, will o2 automatically despatch a normal sim or despatch a micro sim??? or is there an option to specify?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

o2 wouldnt let me preorder one today  they said the only way to do it, is online via o2. and i did that the other day, and its still saying its NOT a preorder form

not sur ei want to preorder if from apple either, as im not sure ill be in when its delivered. 

think ill have to get inline when its released


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> Anyone get a micro sim from somewhere yet ?


i went into o2 store to get a micro sim. gave me one for freeee (for the ipad) :thumb: its payg one aswell, so put a tenner on it, and just use it as date i was told you could do!!

and then when i got home, i had another sitting on my doorstep. from when i filled in the pre reg form on the o2 site for the phone, there was a bit at the end where they said they would send you a sim BEFORE you got the phone


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> gave me one for freeee (for the ipad) :thumb: its payg one aswell, so put a tenner on it, and just use it as date i was told you could do!!


You got an iPad then? The iPhone is not going to accept iPad sims. O2 have already confirmed this


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

really? dammit!! i thought they were both micro sim??

and yeah, got the ipad, but i think id rather have the new iphone tbh :lol:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> You got an iPad then? The iPhone is not going to accept iPad sims. O2 have already confirmed this


Actually, they confirmed iPhone SIMs won't work in iPads, not the other way...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> Actually, they confirmed iPhone SIMs won't work in iPads, not the other way...


fraid not

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTgxNTgzNDQ.

#Are iPhone 4 and iPad micro-SIM cards interchangeable?

No. Your iPad micro-SIM card will not work with your iPhone.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> really? dammit!! i thought they were both micro sim??
> :lol:


they both micro-sims, but as far as I am aware, the micro sims supplied for ipad are data only. you wont be able to make/receive calls on them.



ianFRST said:


> o2 wouldnt let me preorder one today  they said the only way to do it, is online via o2. and i did that the other day, and its still saying its NOT a preorder form
> 
> not sur ei want to preorder if from apple either, as im not sure ill be in when its delivered.
> 
> think ill have to get inline when its released


There are people who have pre-ordered via Apple site. Apparently you can choose to collect in store rather than have it delivered. If you collect in store, apparently they can carry out your upgrade/activation in store when you collect it


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Only because the iPad SIMs are on data-only tariffs.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah crap, well im not sure now which is which :lol: how can you tell them apart?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

sharpy24 said:


> whats the method to your madness?


Beeon out of contract on iphone 3g since end Jan, so currently on Vodafone sim only, 30 day contract, paying £30 a month

If I wanted iphone 4 16gb for free, i'd have to take out a 2year contract on £45pm. That works out as extra £360 over two years for same minutes etc

I will also be selling my iphone 3G. If I do it the easy way and use someone like Mazuma, I will get about £185 for it.

I'm going to be changing down to the £25pm sim only tariff instead, so will save further money (£120)
Going to get a free Orange PAYG sim as missus is on orange and gets free calls. I'll stick that in spare phone and just use it for her to call me some evenings. It'll be off otherwise.

So with all that in mind, I stand to save *£165* over two years when you take into account price of phone. Doesnt sound that much over 2years, but I also get added benefit of being able to change network/tariff at will if my needs/circumstances change, which they probably will over the next year or so.

Sorry for blurb, but you did ask


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Just pre-ordered iphone 4 16gb, from Apple store there tell me there can sort everything my early contract fee a and set up new contract can also pull out if unhappy


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone know what shipping method apple will use ?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Anyone know what shipping method apple will use ?


They used UPS for my pre ordered iPad, so I imagine it will be the same.
Normally, when pre ordering you will receive the phone a day early


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> whats the method to your madness?


Hardware, so claim the VAT back, and telecommunications equipment, so the majority of the cost gets passed on to the customer.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Apple generally use UPS, which means it can't be left with a neighbour or anywhere, so if you not in, you'll have to collect from the local depot.

as for preordering getting it a day early?? Didn't happen with the iPad, certainly not with UPS anyway.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

for all who've preordered their iPhone 4 (like me) and "might" struggle to get a micro sim, there are templates available on google for chopping the exsisting card down to fit.

That is of course if you wanna risk it !!!!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

There were some people who got their ipads a day or two before uk launch day. One of my work colleagues was one of them.

I'm having my preorder sent to my work address. Just hoping I get it before going home next fri afternoon.

As for micro sims, I spoke to vodafone using their online chat. I was told they would make micro sims available in next few days. Think just need to ring up to get one


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> as for preordering getting it a day early?? Didn't happen with the iPad, certainly not with UPS anyway.


I got mine delivered with UPS on the Thursday. So it must have been dependant on area.

It has happened with a couple people i know who pre-order items from Apple.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I spoke to Vodafone today about getting a micro sim, they told me to go in store and pick one up. Yeah right, except that the store look at me like I was thick and told me I can't pick them up from store. SO, straight on phone to customer services who told me the same again, I gave the phone to the guy in the store who was gobsmacked at what they told him!!

Long and short of this ??? New micro sim being delivered to me tomorrow, and a £15 credit on my account for messing me about !!!! 

sorted !!


----------

